# Big Sow



## lovetofish (Jul 7, 2009)

31" 11 1/4 pound 

Caught somewhere in Baffin 4/3/14

Swam away after being weighed and measured. 

This was my first trip in the new Haynie LS. Was a great day on the water caught reds, trout and drum. Big thanks to Chris and his crew for getting me back on the water!


----------

